# Funny, but also pathetic



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Remember the media going on about Vice President Quayle spelling potato wrong? If you were not listening to Obama the other day you would not know he can't spell RESPECT. R R RS R RSPECT and didn't even miss a beat or crack a smile. He couldn't understand what people were laughing at. OK OK enough of that. Sheila Jackson Lee is one of those idiots that just keeps on giving us laughs. She thinks the nation and it's constitution is 400 years old. Hmmm that would be what 1614? Yup another liberal intellectual.

http://freebeacon.com/sheila-jackson-le ... years-old/


----------

